# Pricing for 3.6 V6



## BlackForest (Mar 9, 2006)

Do any of the Audiphiles out there have a ballpark feel for the future pricing on the 3.6 V6 in the USA, and whether certain options/features will not be available on the 3.6? Thanks for any insight. I live at high altitude and even here don't need all the ponies in the 4.2. 280hp from the 3.6 will be just fine for my sedate driving habits.
I did get to sit in a Q7 the other week as it made its way through Colorado on the way to the Oscars for promotional purposes. I was "allowed" to start the engine but not drive it. It is a slick looking vehicle loaded (possibly overloaded) with technology. Reliability with all of its complexities will be a major issue.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Pricing for 3.6 V6 (BlackForest)*

I'm guessing a starting price of 39.9K or 41.9K base price.
Which i would think will put it out the door with a good amount of equipment at upper 40's.
Really good pricing on V8 and V6 models if you ask me. 
( i do think the base prices will slowly but surely climb a bit)
RB


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Pricing for 3.6 V6 (BlackForest)*

Wasn't it about $42K?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Pricing for 3.6 V6 (993)*

I've heard base price will be just below $40K. Of course, there will be a very basic setup with cloth seats, etc. That might be the one that goes under $40K.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Pricing for 3.6 V6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Of course, there will be a very basic setup with cloth seats, etc. That might be the one that goes under $40K. 

EH? It should at least be leatherette, the V6 Touareg doesn't have cloth as an option (at least not the U.S. models)


----------



## cachee0 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Pricing for 3.6 V6 (gizmopop)*

Right I have a V6 base Touareg and no cloth. Honestly I did not know it was pleather until the sales man told me LOL. My friend after being in got in a heated debate with me about it being leather. "I know leather and this is leather"


----------

